# Toronto Open, Winter 2011



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2011)

http://canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=24


Registration is here.

Date: 
March 5, 2011

Events:
Magic
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
3x3x3 Blindfolded
4x4x4
5x5x5
Pyraminx

Facebook event page: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=160360010679970


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 29, 2011)

no sq1


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll be in the magic comp for sure cuz 30 sec avg is not good...


----------



## riffz (Jan 29, 2011)

Yay pyra. Maybe I should practice that again...


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jan 29, 2011)

You still go to those competitions Sarah...?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2011)

esquimalt1 said:


> You still go to those competitions Sarah...?


What's that supposed to mean Ibrahim...?


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOL APRIL FOOLS I GOT YOU


----------



## Shortey (Jan 30, 2011)

esquimalt1 said:


> LOLOL APRIL FOOLS I GOT YOU


 
wow. that was retarded.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey, all.

I'm looking for a place to crash for Friday and Saturday night in/near Toronto.
I'm taking MegaBus straight from and to Harrisburg to 610 Bay Street, Toronto.
Unfortunately, I'll be arriving a bit late, at 10PM on Friday, and leaving mid-day Sunday.

If no one can put me up somewhere, I'll look into a cheap hostel or something, but if someone could, that would be highly appreciated.

I simply need a floor.

-Stachu


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, too bad im going to MIT Spring 2011 that same day! Have fun guys!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 30, 2011)

give me a place to stay. and I'll be there.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 30, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> give me a place to stay. and I'll be there.


 
Ur like a 30 min drive away...


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 30, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> give me a place to stay. and I'll be there.


 
Ur like a 30 min drive away...


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Ur like a 30 min drive away...


He doesn't actually live in Oakville, it's just an inside joke.
Do you actually live here?


----------



## EricReese (Jan 30, 2011)

Woah a comp on the 15th. I'm glad I know about this

<sidenote> Stachu if you can help convince ryan to come, we can share the cost of a cheap hotel room, assuming you find no one :3</sidenote>


----------



## Julian (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 30, 2011)

what? I so live in oakville. I just need a place to keep my waffles


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Woah a comp on the *15th*. I'm glad I know about this
> 
> <sidenote> Stachu if you can help convince ryan to come, we can share the cost of a cheap hotel room, assuming you find no one :3</sidenote>


 
Check the date again.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't go because I live in MA, but you should do the bagged milk mystery event. Just a suggestion.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 30, 2011)

How do I get to Toronto from Montreal? How long would it take to me? no flying of course.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 30, 2011)

my cousin takes the train


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> How do I get to Toronto from Montreal? How long would it take to me? no flying of course.


 
http://www.viarail.ca/en/trains/ontario-and-quebec/toronto-montreal


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 30, 2011)

If I had a place to stay I'd come, maybe. Only need a bed.

Though if I can't come, you should host 5x5x5 BLD with feet, just a suggestion.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 31, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> He doesn't actually live in Oakville, it's just an inside joke.
> Do you actually live here?


 
Ya so quiet around in oakville.


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 31, 2011)

yay, my first comp


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 31, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Ya so quiet around in oakville.



Where in Oakville?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 31, 2011)

I would possibly go canada for summer, to Montreal, I'll definitely travel to Toronto to get my WCA profile there.


----------



## hic2482w (Feb 1, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > I can't go because I live in MA, but you should do the bagged milk mystery event. Just a suggestion.
> ...


 
i cant come because i live in atlantis but you shuld do the roobiks revolution. just a suggestion.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 1, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> i cant come because i live in atlantis but you shuld do the roobiks revolution. just a suggestion.


i can come and you should do OHITABLD MAGIC.


----------



## riffz (Feb 2, 2011)

Stachu: We will finally meet


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 2, 2011)

JustinJ said:


> Where in Oakville?


 
I live near in the halton part... I have friends that know you and sarah


----------



## Tortin (Feb 2, 2011)

Are you gonna bail again, Stachu?


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 2, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> I live near in the halton part... I have friends that know you and sarah


 
Can someone restring my magic because I spent an day trying and I haven't successfully done it. I'll pay whoever does it


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 2, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> I live near in the halton part... I have friends that know you and sarah


Oakville is in the Halton region, so that's not the most helpful answer. 
Like who?


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 2, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Oakville is in the Halton region, so that's not the most helpful answer.
> Like who?


 
I believe brandyn


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tortin said:


> Are you gonna bail again, Stachu?


 
I better not.
In my defense, one of those bails was related to my grandfather dying
and the other was due to some other personal matter that I couldn't control.

If there's a will, there's (probably) a way.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone give me and Eric a floor to sleep on? That's all we require. We would appreciate it. We are taking the megabus with statue (in the case we find a place).


----------



## Dave Campbell (Feb 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Anyone give me and Eric a floor to sleep on?



Under normal circumstances, I would have let the Americans stay at my place. But as it turns out, I am going to be between houses at that point as I move into my new place the week after the competition. The new house will be very accommodating for the out of town guests in the future, though. So if it doesn't work out for you to make the March comp because of it, plan to come to the April one where you will have a place to stay.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 2, 2011)

Dave Campbell said:


> plan to come to the April one where you will have a place to stay.


 
ohhhhh....there's one in april :3 That would be better for me since I can't find a place to stay at.


----------



## Julian (Feb 2, 2011)

April comp?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 2, 2011)

april!


----------



## Dave Campbell (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes. If you are interested in experiencing a Canadian competition in all its glory in 2011, it is going to be difficult for you to not be able to make at least one.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok I guess I'll not be coming to March since I can't find a place, though April, sure


----------



## Julian (Feb 2, 2011)

Is the April comp in Toronto? Same venue?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 8, 2011)

Just bought my plane ticket.


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 8, 2011)

this is my first comp, any tips? 


also, i did not find an april comp on the website.


----------



## Chrish (Feb 8, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> this is my first comp, any tips?
> 
> 
> also, i did not find an april comp on the website.


 
It's not updated yet. 

Tips, basically, have fun. You'll probably be nervous, but after the comp you'll realize there's really only like 3 people watching you.


----------



## Julian (Feb 8, 2011)

Just curious, what's the name of this april comp?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 10, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> this is my first comp, any tips?
> 
> 
> also, i did not find an april comp on the website.


 
Somebody who is going to Toronto Open Winter 2011 has started a thread about tips for his first competition.

If you want to check it out, its here.


----------



## hic2482w (Feb 19, 2011)

Anybody want to sell me a skewb, Sq1, or magic there?


----------



## Mike Crozack (Feb 20, 2011)

This is my first comp, I'm very excited! any tips?


----------



## EricReese (Feb 20, 2011)

Try searching the forum for the 9001 threads started on tips for competition

Seriously..


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 21, 2011)

i signed up for the comp, will a wca id be created? when? when i get there and pay?


----------



## Julian (Feb 21, 2011)

A WCA ID will be created once the comp results are uploaded to the website.


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 22, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## Mike Crozack (Feb 22, 2011)

other competiti
ors are cool right? they wont like, bite me if i try talking to them?


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 22, 2011)

cubes i will trade/sell


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 22, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> Anybody want to sell me a skewb, Sq1, or magic there?


 
U an buy magics at zellers and they sell sq 1 and magics at the comp


----------



## hic2482w (Feb 22, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> U an buy magics at zellers and they sell sq 1 and magics at the comp


 
They don't sell Sq1 and Magics at the comp, i checked their merchandise list.


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry they used to..


----------



## Chrish (Feb 22, 2011)

Mike Crozack said:


> other competiti
> ors are cool right? they wont like, bite me if i try talking to them?


 They're human and they go to have a good time. Talk to them, you'll make friends quickly.


----------



## Julian (Mar 4, 2011)

Anybody else really excited?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 4, 2011)

Stachu is.


----------



## Julian (Mar 4, 2011)

So I noticed.
EDIT: I hadz fun.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 6, 2011)

Had a great time there, met a lot of people there, thanks for the experience!


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 6, 2011)

Did you know...
-6 muffins for the price of 3?
-Stachu mistook a picture of my little cousin for me?
-I threw a bag of bagged milk at Stachu?
-Brenden likes to sleep under tables?
-Stachu doesn't understand a word my mom says...even when she speaks in English?
-my pyraminx is a stupid piece of triangle?
-I didn't get any DNFs in any of the non-BLD events I competed in? 
-Forte is pro at Pro?
-doing (R2UF) team (SPINLEFTSLEDGIEW) BLD (TPERMFRYINGPAN) while(SEXYUPERM) everyone (PIPANCAKE) is (EEEEE) yelling (SLICEOPERM) random (TPERMTPERMTPERM) notation (SPINRIGHTSUPERMAN) is lol?
-Forte thinks that the Square-1 NR holder is a complete b****?
-Thompson likes alligators?
-I pronounce "AUF" like a little dog (like "oath" with a 'f' sound instead of a 'th' sound)? 
-Emile accidentally the 2x2 finals?
-Forte is an excellent translator?
-Daniel thinks it's funny that I killed my X-cube 4?
-Matt LEAVINGS?
-Matt COMEINGS...wait no?
-Thompson needs to find some phat beats?
-Daniel doesn't know any OLLs?
-Emily's 3x3 cubes are ridiculously loose?
-what is the cube in a 4x4 cube in?
-Daniel solved this week's cubecast puzzler in less than a minute?
-lube the sole?
-WARM GUM?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 6, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> -I threw a bag of bagged milk at Stachu?


 
I'm glad you took my suggestion and did the bagged milk mystery event.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 6, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I'm glad you took my suggestion and did the bagged milk mystery event.


 
It wasn't at the competition. Stachu crashed at my place and I threw bagged milk from my fridge at him.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 6, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> -I didn't get any DNFs in any of the non-BLD events I competed in?


 
I remember your 3x3 BLD solves 
Don't you just hate parity?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 6, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> I remember your 3x3 BLD solves
> Don't you just hate parity?


I still don't know exactly what I did wrong on the last one! It was off by 2 corners and 2 edges so there must have been some mistake I made when I was checking if I had parity or not. I was so sure I wasn't going to DNF that one.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 6, 2011)

it was fun.

For some reason I couldn't say the word "colorblind" properly :fp


----------



## Julian (Mar 6, 2011)

BLD is so much fun!
...except when you don't notice a flipped edge


----------



## Jai (Mar 6, 2011)

Did you know:
- big blue wall is Forte's best friend?
- Japanese colour scheme prevents cancer?
- proset!
- EPIC HEADPALM
- each table was higher than the last?
- this meant the table on the very right was uncomfortably high?
- stachu is ossim?
- there was one guy who we kept mistaking for Dave, because he looks like Dave from behind?
- Somebody messed around with the Jack's Cube sign later on? (http://i.imgur.com/tcZiy.jpg)


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 6, 2011)

Results are up.


----------



## nitrocan (Mar 6, 2011)

Julian said:


> BLD is so much fun!
> ...except when you don't notice a flipped edge


 
I was exactly an edge flip away, fml. 

And apparently, you get to do another 2 solves even if you DNF under 4 minutes. I wish I knew that


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 7, 2011)

nitrocan said:


> I was exactly an edge flip away, fml.
> 
> And apparently, you get to do another 2 solves even if you DNF under 4 minutes. I wish I knew that


 
i remember that!! then you almost got the next solve!! it was so close!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2011)

WTF so you're nitrocan!? I never knew that you lives in Canada!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you know
-I only got home at 1:30 AM this morning because of snow?
-SNOW SNOW SNOW COLD
-more later.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you know
- I am awesome a team BLD and got a 7.63 single?
- "Oh so you're Stachu?" "Yeah." "So do you know miniGOINGS?" "(points to the person stting next to him)"


----------



## nitrocan (Mar 8, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> WTF so you're nitrocan!? I never knew that you lives in Canada!


 
Well since september 2010, I do, lol. I study in Waterloo and for the co-op term I'm staying with my aunt in Toronto.


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 9, 2011)

nitrocan said:


> Well since september 2010, I do, lol. I study in Waterloo and for the co-op term I'm staying with my aunt in Toronto.


 
ZOMG I just realized today that you're also the cousin Amber was talking about!!

Suprises....


----------



## Forte (Mar 9, 2011)

ZETA ETA THETA


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 9, 2011)

XI? OMICRON!


----------



## riffz (Mar 10, 2011)

"Where's Stachu?"

...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 10, 2011)

riffz said:


> "Where's Stachu?"
> 
> ...


 Ha.
This was fun.
"Where's Stachu?"
"I'm Stachu."
"Oh...you don't look cool enough to be Canadian anyway."


Another DYK:
At a Tim Horton's (my first visit) after the competition, Forte, Thomson and I were giving Justin ideas for "cubing impressions."


----------



## nitrocan (Mar 11, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> ZOMG I just realized today that you're also the cousin Amber was talking about!!
> 
> Suprises....


 
Haha I guess I am. I wonder how she didn't mention she knew people who cubed.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> -Forte thinks that the Square-1 NR holder is a complete b****?


Just saw this now, D:<


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2011)

Neo63 said:


> Just saw this now, D:<


Average, not single.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> -Forte thinks that the Square-1 NR holder is a complete b****?



he wont after the 16th because it will be a different person

well depending on what he thinks of me


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 21, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> he wont after the 16th because it will be a different person
> 
> well depending on what he thinks of me


 
lol?


----------

